

Ask HN: Review MsgMe.at, now without the Facebook requirement - JFitzDela

Following feedback from a Show HN yesterday, I've added "standard" sign up/sign in (as opposed to requiring Facebook) and thought I'd ask for reviews again.<p>MsgMe.at is meant to be an ultra-simple, no frills reminder email (and SMS as soon as I can afford it) service -- let me know what you think!<p>http://msgme.at (clickable below)
======
JFitzDela
Clickable: <http://msgme.at>

